# Homemade Mineral Lick???



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what goes into commercial mineral licks? I was just thinking about going to TSC and mixing a batch of salt, phosphorous and dried molasses. I don't know if it will work, what do you guys think? Any recipes or ideas would really be appreciated.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I used powder sugar, rock salt and baking soda mixed them together put them next to the trophy rock the loved it had alot of pics of them licking it. I will be puting alot out this year. Note I use very little baking soda.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

If you go to www.camospace.com and look up Bowbender1004, I have a recipie there that is simple and have been told works great. I still havent tried it yet though.


----------



## mudvr1212 (Jan 18, 2006)

*...*

1 part Di Calcium Phosphate
2 Parts Trace mineral salt
1 part Stock Salt

Get it all at the local co-op. Worked just fine for me when we could use it legally.

Now it's all about food plotting and man is that addicting!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

like 1212 said but add a little AG.lime to it. put that out in the spring and by fall all you can see is the top fo their back when they go to licking it.ha ha ha it really works well.


----------



## watkins1802 (Feb 6, 2009)

*salt*

why not just a trace mineral block 9.00 bucks here


----------



## mudvr1212 (Jan 18, 2006)

*...*

You could use the block stuff. I paid $49 for 200 lbs of the stuff. Pretty cheap since a pail of Lucky Buck is $20...ukey:

I've heard of the Ag lime mixed in too. I also have heard of just using ag lime. If you get dolomite, it has calcium and magnesium which is pretty much what you want for the antler growth. You want the salt for attraction and absorption.

Like Hay Seed said, it'll be a deep hole! Ours got about 8 ft across and maybe 12 inches deep.


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 18, 2004)

Local wildlife biologist recommended that I get salt and dicalcium phosphate from local co-op. He said the dicalcium was beneficial for rack growth but they wouldnt eat it without the salt. I cut the top off a 30 gallon plastic drum and bought 2 50# bags of salt and 1 50# bag of dical. he recommended 2 to 1 ratio. blended them as I poured them into the drum. now all I do is get a bucket and scoop some out to refresh the licks. cheap and they like it. I am sure there are things you can add but I really like the idea of keeping it in a drum. 150#s seems like alot but the volume isnt as much as you think and you can be generous because its cheap.


----------



## dwlk5 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Baiting?*



GaryZ said:


> Does anyone have any idea what goes into commercial mineral licks? I was just thinking about going to TSC and mixing a batch of salt, phosphorous and dried molasses. I don't know if it will work, what do you guys think? Any recipes or ideas would really be appreciated.


Is baiting going to be allowed in Michigan this year?


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

*mineral licks*

Go to Tractor supply co. or local feed and seed store and buy a bag of dumor spring mineral,trace mineral salts,mag-cal or di-cal which ever you can get and white salt, although sea salt is the best.Use a butter bowl for measurement, a bucket for mixing and carrying to dump at the lick sites.You will need a burlap,fabric sack or even a sock without holes in them.First you get a butter bowl full from each sack and mix them very well in the bucket add 1 more bowl of salt extra than the others. Fill up and tye up as many bags or socks as you want licks and go to the lick site where their is an over hanging limb (carry a shovel) and dig a 3 foot by 3 foot square or circle by 2 foot deep.Dump mixture into hole and add some dirt back in and mix them up well and keep filling up the hole mixing the dirt you dug out until you have used up the dirt.Tye a rope or twine to the mineral filled sack or sock and hang over your lick about 6ft. or more above it.The idea is to have the rain soak the sock or sack and it drip onto the ground.The deer will dig the ground up and eat the dirt!! It's the slow drip method.Refilling depends on how much rain fall your place recieves.I check mine once a month and always freshen up the ground with some of the mix.Check your local game laws to see if you can hunt over such minerals if not then use it during the off season only.


----------



## nimbus73 (Jan 28, 2009)

auburn said:


> Go to Tractor supply co. or local feed and seed store and buy a bag of dumor spring mineral,trace mineral salts,mag-cal or di-cal which ever you can get and white salt.



50# demur di-calcium phosphate
100# trace minerals
50# salt

Just put out 200 pounds of this out on the lease just last week and the deer are already hitting it. I will be putting a camera over one lick in a week or two and hopefully can get some pictures of some growing bucks.


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

dwlk5 said:


> Is baiting going to be allowed in Michigan this year?


No it's not, but it's going in Ohio by a trail cam(not hunted over). I just thought it would help locate the deer in the area.


----------

